# 24 oder 27 Zoll



## Wasgeht98 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Ich suche eine neuen Bildschirm. Ich sitze 60cm vom Bildschirm weg und weiß nicht ob da 24 oder 27 Zoll eher geeignet sind. 
Momentan besitze ich einen 24 Zoll FHD Monitor mit 60Hz.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Juli 2018)

Selbst bei FullHD (1920x1080 Auflösung) würde ich einen 27" nehmen, bei Auflösungen darüber sowieso.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Juli 2018)

Das ist schlicht Geschmacksache. Hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## RtZk (8. Juli 2018)

Bei Full HD ist selbst 24 Zoll von der Pixeldichte bereits an der Grenze, bei 27 Zoll ist es dann nur noch richtiger Pixelbrei, deshalb höchstens 24 Zoll für Full HD.


----------



## markus1612 (8. Juli 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Bei Full HD ist selbst 24 Zoll von der Pixeldichte bereits an der Grenze, bei 27 Zoll ist es dann nur noch richtiger Pixelbrei, deshalb höchstens 24 Zoll für Full HD.



Also ich sehe da bei mir keinerlei Pixel.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Juli 2018)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da bei mir keinerlei Pixel.



Monitor einschalten hilft 

Sorry - mußte sein 

27" bei Full-HD finde ich aber bei einem Abstand von nur 60cm wirklich schon grenzwertig. 

Auch wäre wichtig zu wissen für was der Monitor primär verwendet wird und wie das SYS des Thread Erstellers aussieht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (8. Juli 2018)

27 Zoll mit 1080p sollte man meiden. Die Pixeldichte ist dort erheblich geringer, als bei den uralten 4:3 TFTs mit 17 Zoll.
Und da du eh nur 60 cm entfernt sitzt, sind die 24 Zoll auch kein großer Nachteil. Die Größe ist definitiv als ausreichend zu bezeichnen.

Bei größeren Abständen kann man auf jeden Fall über 27 Zoll nachdenken, da die Pixeldichte sich durch den Abstand eben ausgleicht. Aber bei nur 60 cm würd ich definitiv zum 24 Zöller greifen. Ohne zu überlegen.

Alternativ halt nen 27 Zöller mit 1440p nehmen. Das passt dann auch bei geringem Abstand wieder. Aber kostet halt auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## addicTix (9. Juli 2018)

Keine Ahnung von was für einem Pixelbrei manche hier sprechen, wenn's um 27" und 1080p geht.
Das sind ~81ppi.
Aber die 55" UHD Glotze feiert man natürlich, sind zwar auch nur ~80ppi aber ist ja UHD 
Klar, am 27" Monitor sitzt man näher als am 55" TV, aber ich weiß ja nicht wie nah ihr so am Monitor sitzt.. ich sitze davon in der Regel etwa 80cm entfernt, da sieht man nicht wirklich die Pixel.
Wenn man am Monitor fast schon klebt, dann kann ich es wohl noch nachvollziehen.

Unumstritten, dass mehr Pixel schärfer sind, aber manchmal stellen sich die Leute auch dran... 
Die Ironie fängt aber erst dann an, wenn es heißt das 1920*1080 aufm Smartphone zu wenig sind


----------

